# Is er iets wat u altijd al hebt willen weten over taal?



## earlymusicmaniac

I saw the sentence "Is er iets wat u altijd al hebt willen weten over taal?" in a website and I need help understanding why it's constructed like this. 

"Is er iets wat" is just inverted "Er is iets wat" since it's a question, "wat" here is used I think because "iets" is unspecified which I understand. 
"Is er iets wat u" is just "Is there something that you", but I don't understand why everything after that is arranged in that way. First of all I don't understand why they use "altijd al" here instead of just "altijd", and I don't understand what "hebt willen" means, it's not past tense because that'd be "hebt gewild". Another thing is that I thought "wat" was a subordinating clause and so you had to put all the verbs at the end, but there's "over taal" there. Shouldn't this sentence be "Is er iets wat u altijd over taal hebt gewild weten"? Since "is er iets wat" is inverted because it's a question, "wat u altijd over taal hebt gewild weten" because it's a subordinate clause. Can someone explain why this sentence uses "altijd al", "hebt willen", and why it's constructed like this? Thanks!


----------



## eno2

...en niet durfde te vragen?

Is there something you always wanted to know about language = exactly the same structure.

We say altijd +al (facultative reinforcement of always)

Wanted = hebt willen= wilde  

The use of always guarantees the validity (of the wish) up to the present, so one could use "wilde" too. although that verb time refers to the past. 

The English does the same: wanted=wilde.


----------



## eno2

I gave an identical structure in English.

So what's the problem?

Hebt willen: because that wish is  still valid in the present. I said you could use "wilde" also.

I said the 'al' of 'altijd al' is reinforcement and facultative. Do you always ask things twice?


----------



## earlymusicmaniac

But then why does the adverb go before the verb? Sorry for the excessive amount of questions


----------



## eno2

Why does it in English?


----------



## earlymusicmaniac

Because that's English word order, I didn't know adverbs in Dutch could go before the verb, also I didn't know that "wat" wasn't a subordinating conjunction.


----------



## eno2

Well the answer is then because this is Dutch word order. 
Perhaps this can help: (I'm NOT going to try to explain it in English) 


> (1) Z'n broer _heeft_ *altijd al *graag een glas bier _gedronken_.
> 
> (2) (Het blijkt) _dat_ hij zowat overal ter wereld als een autoriteit _beschouwd wordt_.
> In een zin als (1) noemen we de persoonsvorm (hier _heeft_) de eerste pool van de zin. De werkwoordelijke aanvulling daarbij (hier het voltooid deelwoord _gedronken_) noemen we de tweede pool. De beide werkwoordelijke elementen vormen samen een 'tang' om andere zinsdelen (in deze voorbeeldzin _altijd al_, _graag_ en _een glas bier_)
> n een zin als (1) noemen we de persoonsvorm (hier _heeft_) de eerste pool van de zin. De werkwoordelijke aanvulling daarbij (hier het voltooid deelwoord _gedronken_) noemen we de tweede pool. De beide werkwoordelijke elementen vormen samen een 'tang' om andere zinsdelen (in deze voorbeeldzin _altijd al_, _graag_ en _een glas bier_) heen. In een zin als (2) noemen we het onderschikkend voegwoord (hier _dat_) de eerste pool en de persoonsvorm samen met z'n aanvulling (in dit voorbeeld dus _wordt_ + het passief deelwoord _beschouwd_) de tweede pool. Deze werkwoordelijke eindgroep vormt met het onderschikkend voegwoord de 'tang' in zin (2).
> De beide polen beschouwen we nu als vaste punten in het zinsschema dat hier opgebouwd zal worden. In de in dit hoofdstuk gebruikte schema's worden ze aangeduid met '1ste pool' (vooraan) en '2de pool' (achteraan).
> 
> 
> Het principe van de polen van een zin


----------



## Teachinglang

Actually, 'hebt willen' in this sentence is an altered form of 'hebt gewild'. You cannot use 'gewild' when it is followed by an infinitive. This is true for all modals (willen, kunnen, mogen...)



> *Ik heb mijn horloge niet kunnen vinden. *
> 
> The final example translates as ‘I haven’t been able to find my watch’. Literally translated, this would be **Ik heb mijn horloge niet gekund vinden*, but this is incorrect for the following reason: in a sentence where a modal verb stands in the perfect tense and is followed by an infinitive (which is nearly always the case as modal verbs are auxiliary verbs, i.e. they support another verb, which is always an infinitive) you must not use the past participle of the modal verb, but its infinitive.
> 
> From Colloquial Dutch by Bruce Donaldson, page 141.



Hope that helps!


----------



## earlymusicmaniac

Oh my, thanks! That helped very much


----------



## Teachinglang

And the reason 'altijd al' precedes the verb is because it's a sub-clause, as you rightfully point out 

'Over taal' is one of those phrases that can 'defy' regular sentence structure, by occurring after the supposed 'end' of the sentence (the 'poles' eno2 was talking about). If you prefer, you can also just place 'over taal' before the verbs, where it would normally go. However, in some cases it can sound nicer to add it at the end, especially if there's already quite a long string of words before the verbs.

Is er iets wat u altijd al over taal hebt willen weten?
Is er iets wat u altijd al hebt willen weten over taal?

The same can occur in regular main clauses:
Ik wil iets over taal weten.
Ik wil iets weten over taal.

There's a bit more on this here.


----------

